# Communauté et Forum > Présentations >  Présentation

## Philyrange

Bonjour, 
Je suis maman de trois garçons, nous adorons les animaux, nous avons deux chats dont une veille mémère de 17 ans, un lapin nommé Carotte, 11 poules, deux poissons et un chien. 
Merci pour ce site. 
Bonne fête de fin d'année

----------


## Lina25

Coucou

moi aussi je suis nouvelle

avec 2 petits chats comme compagnons  :Smile:

----------


## sundae

Bienvenue à toutes les deux  ::

----------

